# 39 year, Early Menopause, IVF with Egg Donation Only Option..



## mammamoo (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi there..thought i should post here to join the gang and to be honest, I have been lurking around this forum for ages, so time i spoke up

I am 39, have a boy of three years and during the summer I had a miscarriage (which was completely mismanaged by the ulster hospital but thats another story and things are fine now).

I went to a doctor (not my normal doc) to ask for a referral to a gynae doc as i felt there was a problem (my period has ceased and there were no signs of ovulation). I had to argue with her, until she begrudgingly sent in a letter of referral.

Long story short, we went private to the ulster independant clinic, had some tests carried out and basically, gynae specialist phoned me this morning to tell me the results which basically suggest i am entering menopause.  He thinks it would be unlikely for me to get pregnant myself and medications such as clomid wont work.

He has suggested that one option is ivf through egg donation.  

If I seem a bit confused- I think its because there is so much to take in at the moment- 3 months ago i was pregnant and now i have menopause

I read there is a shortage of eggs in the UK (in NI,  I believe there is even less)

I feel quite down with what I have been told this morning but at the same time, I think its good i know what is happening.

I am all new to this- i am going to start to read up on egg donations but it seems quite a few people go abroad to do it?

Would be good to talk to a few people in the same boat as me


mammamoo x


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello Mammamoo (I like your name   ), I didn't want to read and run. There's a thread on here somewhere about going to places like Greece etc for egg donation, I'll go and see if I can find it...


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293591.0


----------



## mammamoo (Sep 9, 2012)

thats brill emma- thank you for this- somewhere to start is good


----------



## Mammy86 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Mammamoo, donor egg is avaiable in England but there is waiting lists I believe? Ireland isn't really an option unless you have a known donor, sister/friend etc! So alitof people go to Spain or I think Czech republic is the popular spot now! I had my first DE(donor egg) in Spain and my 2nd and 3rd in Prague in a clinic called Gennet, there is a thread for current cyclers so have a look xx


----------



## mammamoo (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you mammy86- that seems to be what i am reading too.  I have started to read up but there is so much to take in!


----------

